# Help me find European Fursuit Makers [help]



## AuraBeedit (Apr 27, 2015)

I just want to have knowledge of european fursuit makers here.
Since most and best ones are in USA with shipping customs that can go over 500â‚¬ for fursuits, I wanna know if there are any with skill in EU to avoid those silly fees.
Just name them below, its enough. 

(I already tried to look trough google, no luck so far for good quality fullsuits)

UK: 
- Neonfurstudios
- Faruku

Norway:
- Templa


----------



## jorinda (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/neonfurstudios
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/faruku


----------



## AuraBeedit (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks! Lets see if we can find more! =)


----------



## Joey (Apr 30, 2015)

Templa!! She's the best!!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/templa


----------



## AuraBeedit (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks! Lets find mooore ^^


----------



## AuraBeedit (May 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## Goldammer (May 4, 2015)

Hey I'm in the Netherlands and just finished my first furhead. I'm willing to do commissions for these as well. I can also do paws and tail, if you wish for a partial. 
Here's the auction: https://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1071226.html


----------



## AuraBeedit (May 11, 2015)

bump


----------

